# Backboard straps?



## GorillaMedic (Oct 11, 2012)

So I'm curious—what are your agencies using to strap people to backboards, and what are your experiences with it? We're using webbing, which is cheap and holds them in but a pain to secure, and it takes too long. So what are you using, and is it better?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 11, 2012)

Spider straps, which i love, and standard buckle straps. We use the straps, two of them, with the box pattern. Works ok, but i still like spider straps better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2012)

D-ring straps. 

Take a while to get them secured but it works good. There are also a lot of different uses for them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2012)

Every place I've ever worked uses spider straps.  90 seconds.  Easy peasy.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've used disposable (duct tape-ish) straps, spider straps, and pre--attached straps with clips.

Spider straps are the most secure, and pre--attached are the quickest, but they all work fine as long as you don't plan on doing backboard flips and gymnastics.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 11, 2012)

In the old days we used automobile seat belts. Actually worked fine, cost zilch if you knew a scrap yard (if we did extrication training we'd always steal the belts). That was before universal precautions though.

My issue with D-rings is that mistakes are easier to make. 
My issue with buckles is that they need to be tossed if they become at all "loose" or broken. 
My issue with either is that with dark or red straps, I would get them back with blood still on them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> In the old days we used automobile seat belts. Actually worked fine, cost zilch if you knew a scrap yard (if we did extrication training we'd always steal the belts). That was before universal precautions though.
> 
> My issue with D-rings is that mistakes are easier to make.
> My issue with buckles is that they need to be tossed if they become at all "loose" or broken.
> My issue with either is that with dark or red straps, I would get them back with blood still on them.



At one place I worked, logistics picked up the spiders at the hospitals and washed them between every use.  That was nice.  They even replaced them when the velcro wore out.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 11, 2012)

AH, Velcro. Use a comb or dog brush to get the hair/blanket fuzz/dried tissues out of the male velcro. Toss when the female velcro gets too fuzzy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> At one place I worked, logistics picked up the spiders at the hospitals and washed them between every use.  That was nice.  They even replaced them when the velcro wore out.



Same here. They are used one time and then left at the hospital. Our VST picks them all up and washes them before they are used again.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2012)

Spider straps at the sports medicine job, which is what the rest of the county uses well (this may be how we acquired them...).

At the ambulance job we have seatbelt style 9' straps with speed clips. I much prefer the spider straps. I don't think three straps on the backboard is really doing all that much compared to how well spider straps immobilize someone.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 12, 2012)

rescue1 said:


> I've used disposable (duct tape-ish) straps, spider straps, and pre--attached straps with clips.
> 
> Spider straps are the most secure, and pre--attached are the quickest, but they all work fine as long as you don't plan on doing backboard flips and gymnastics.


 Like this?


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 12, 2012)

Look up "tiger straps"

They were designed by a flight medic here in north Texas. They are similar to webbing, but zip up the middle, and secure in about 30 seconds...

You can also release different areas of them to gain access for IV and BP procedures.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen a KED placed on a student in 30 seconds. In real life...not so fast.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 14, 2012)

backboard straps?  that's for your rich people, my bosses won't budget for them.  we also save money by not needing to purchase backboards with pins.....

we use cravats/triangular bandages, folded several times, and secured to backboards.  the person get tied to the board, and when they are taken to the ER, the trauma team can cut them to pieces.  plus we never have a collection of odd male and female ends of different types from the different brands that have been purchased over the years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2012)

Spider straps here. Like others said, our VSTs pick them up from the ER and wash them before restocking them into a unit. 

When I was a lifeguard and a LG supervisor we had seatbelt style straps for our pool boards. Easier and faster than spiders, ever tried to properly secure spiders while treading water? Not fun.


----------



## socoemt (Oct 14, 2012)

Spider straps here


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

GorillaMedic said:


> So I'm curious—what are your agencies using to strap people to backboards, and what are your experiences with it? We're using webbing, which is cheap and holds them in but a pain to secure, and it takes too long. So what are you using, and is it better?



Oh I so know who you work for and I agree it's a PITA. Huge learning curve and can be a complete cluster if folks who aren't real good at it try to help (I'm still pretty much in this category. I dont understand the concept of running lights and sirens to save 20 seconds, and then wasting 10 or more minutes while 7 people take turns standing on the webbing while you try to find both ends at the same time while strobe lights make it look like some kind of weird SnM scene. I also had a really bad experince with a combative head injury patient and the webbing. 5 of us couldn't make it work and 4 of the 5 were actually good at it. I feel that Velcro spider straps would have worked much more effectively. Honestly I don't really see what's wrong with duct tape like HFD uses. Yes it looks terrible but it should be about effect rather than appearances. Granted I've never actually used it just seen it used but it looks more than effective enough for the purpose. I also saw someone strap a patient down with webbing so tightly once that it caused significant discomfort to the paitient and I suspect some nasty bruises that were no doubt rather hard to explain. When the patient complained about the straps cutting into him he was told and I quote "if the restraints aren't causing you pain they aren't effectively immobilizing you". 

Also I just don't feel like the webbing is cleanable enough and it gets reused a lot.

Ok rant over.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Like this?



So if this s happening quite a bit I suspect the service might have bigger problems then what kind of straps they're using.

It would however save a great deal of room at the ER while holding the wall.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 14, 2012)

I prefer spider straps _if they were put away correctly._ Otherwise, I prefer 12' straps to 9' straps. You can secure larger people using different techniques using the longer straps. You do have to periodically practice with the straps to keep your skill level up, but other than that... 

Now for water rescues, I prefer straps with buckles or clips. Those things are much, much easier/nicer to use than typical straps or spider straps when attempting to secure a victim in the water. Come to think about it, I haven't done a water rescue in years... but I still remember how!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

The funny thing about this conversation is that it's all about which way of performing an intervention not supported by science or logic works best. There's a reason why as soon as a patient reaches the ED the board comes off... and doesn't go back on even if we go someplace like CT.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing about this conversation is that it's all about which way of performing an intervention not supported by science or logic works best. There's a reason why as soon as a patient reaches the ED the board comes off... and doesn't go back on even if we go someplace like CT.



If we are going to have use backboards, the least they can do is make them easier to use.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh I so know who you work for and I agree it's a PITA. Huge learning curve and can be a complete cluster if folks who aren't real good at it try to help (I'm still pretty much in this category. I dont understand the concept of running lights and sirens to save 20 seconds, and then wasting 10 or more minutes while 7 people take turns standing on the webbing while you try to find both ends at the same time while strobe lights make it look like some kind of weird SnM scene. I also had a really bad experince with a combative head injury patient and the webbing. 5 of us couldn't make it work and 4 of the 5 were actually good at it. I feel that Velcro spider straps would have worked much more effectively. Honestly I don't really see what's wrong with duct tape like HFD uses. Yes it looks terrible but it should be about effect rather than appearances. Granted I've never actually used it just seen it used but it looks more than effective enough for the purpose. I also saw someone strap a patient down with webbing so tightly once that it caused significant discomfort to the paitient and I suspect some nasty bruises that were no doubt rather hard to explain. When the patient complained about the straps cutting into him he was told and I quote "if the restraints aren't causing you pain they aren't effectively immobilizing you".
> 
> Also I just don't feel like the webbing is cleanable enough and it gets reused a lot.
> 
> Ok rant over.



I have only used webbing once... when I did my interview and testing w/ MCHD EMS in Montgomery County TX. They were shocked that I'd never seen that setup before... Hated them


----------



## feldy (Oct 15, 2012)

we use regular straps that we tie to the boards so they are ready to go. We also just got a few of these new boards seen here http://www.ezliftrescue.com/ that we are demoing. The boards are heavier but are supposed to be easier on the back and have extendable handles..anyone else use these?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing about this conversation is that it's all about which way of performing an intervention not supported by science or logic works best. There's a reason why as soon as a patient reaches the ED the board comes off... and doesn't go back on even if we go someplace like CT.


I like it as a method of extrication. Once it has served it's purpose, it should be taken off as it's job is done. Somewhere along the way, it's purpose morphed into something else. Unfortunately, protocols being as they are, often don't allow the EMT or Medic the ability to take a patient off the board, and quite often dictate when a patient must be put on one, even if the actual instant situation would be inappropriate.


----------



## Bosco836 (Oct 18, 2012)

All the services in the province are required to use similar style straps, with things like spider straps, etc. not being permitted. 

According to our Provincial Equipment Standards, the min. requirements are as follows.

The complete restraining system must:

• consist of four (4) complete two (2) piece “Tang & Receiver” assemblies, [i.e. two (2)shoulder, one (1) waist and one (1) leg];

• be constructed of materials that are easily cleaned and disinfected, minimum two (2) inches in width;

• have a minimum extended Tang and strap length of 122 cm (48 inches);

• have a minimum extended Receiver and strap length of 33 cm (13 inches);

• be capable of restraining, as a minimum, the weight of a 90th percentile male;

• have quick release hooks that: are corrosion resistant and have a spring loaded snap closure

• must fit over a maximum 10 mm (3/8 inch) rod; 

• have a 360o swivel capability.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 18, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Every place I've ever worked uses spider straps.  90 seconds.  Easy peasy.



I'm a big fan of these. I've only used them in the classroom setting, though. In practice, how easy is it to wash/replace/recover the straps? Was it a very busy system in which these worked well?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing about this conversation is that it's all about which way of performing an intervention not supported by science or logic works best. There's a reason why as soon as a patient reaches the ED the board comes off... and doesn't go back on even if we go someplace like CT.


lolz...well if you're going to do something wrong, at least do a good job at doing it wrong...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 18, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I'm a big fan of these. I've only used them in the classroom setting, though. In practice, how easy is it to wash/replace/recover the straps? Was it a very busy system in which these worked well?



Busy system here, the spider straps get thrown in a box next to the backboards and then AMR comes and picks them up and presumably cleans then.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I'm a big fan of these. I've only used them in the classroom setting, though. In practice, how easy is it to wash/replace/recover the straps? Was it a very busy system in which these worked well?



We are a very busy urban system and use spiders exclusively. Our hospitals have areas where they put all reusable EMS equipment. Then once a week a VST goes around to the hospitals and picks up all the gear, cleans it then puts it back in service.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bit of a technical/ops question, but do you happen to know how they clean them? Scrubbing or with a washing machine?

I know I've tried cleaning our disposable straps before when low on replacement straps in the ambulance and it seems pretty much impossible to get the stains out, even using the hospital decon hose and purple top wipes...

I'd love to use them, but cost of replacement due to blood seems to be the most common resistance I hear about it...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 19, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I'm a big fan of these. I've only used them in the classroom setting, though. In practice, how easy is it to wash/replace/recover the straps? Was it a very busy system in which these worked well?



It was a relatively busy, small-medium city with 140-160 transports/day.  There was a logistics department staffed with 3 people, who, among other things, went around to all of the hospitals every day to recover equipment.  They washed backboards, threw spiders in the washing machines, hung them to dry and matched up the velro properly.

It wore the velcro out worse than not washing them, but it was way less disgusting than the alternative.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Oct 19, 2012)

2" cloth tape.


----------

